# Willing to help out again this year....



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a great offer! Do you have any Pirate themed invite templates?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Halstaff said:


> That's a great offer! Do you have any Pirate themed invite templates?


No templates but if you have an idea of what you want I'm sure I can create something for you.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a Pirate themed one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember your invites from last year! They were great and that is a very generous offer. If I were planning a party this year I would definitely take you up on a Ouija invite.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*zombies*

how about a zombie themed party?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I made an album to put the templates that I have in that way I'm not wasting alot of space in the thread with images. Also remember that if you have an idea for something just let me know and I should be able to design something for you. Here is the link to the album and more templates will be added as I get them.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pdcollins6092-albums-party-invites-templates.html


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is amazing! Thanks so much, as I am not creative and would be at a total loss this year on how to do anything! So you would send us the file, and we would print it, correct?  This is great!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> This is amazing! Thanks so much, as I am not creative and would be at a total loss this year on how to do anything! So you would send us the file, and we would print it, correct?  This is great!


That is correct, you let me know what you want it to say, I make it up then send it to you for you to print out.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great! Sent you a PM


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Added some more templates to the album in my profile.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

PD, great work on those. I am also interested in a custom invite and will send you a PM soon.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

More templates added and more to come, here is the link to the album.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/pdcollins6092-albums-party-invites-templates.html


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I LOVE that Ouija board invite. Great work!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I think it is really cool that you are willing to help out other members with their invitations!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are really cool, I remember your work last year and they were really neat!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

So glad I saw your offer before you got bombarded  That is so nice of you! I think the invitation sets the tone for the party. I'll send you a PM with my theme & ideas.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Very generous of you- I love how helpful and supportive people are here.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you. Its not often in this day and age that someone offers to help others. And Thats why I love it here You know there are those that think were demented or crazy but look around this forum .all the help the support the love. Okay I just got all gooey and meltingggggggg offffffffffff thhhhhhhhhhhhhhee chairrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of one with zombie soldiers....maybe with a cemetery or haunted house in the background? Do you think you can pull that off?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> I'm thinking of one with zombie soldiers....maybe with a cemetery or haunted house in the background? Do you think you can pull that off?


Ill see what I can come up with.


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

wow you are way to nice! can you make me a nightmare before christmas one with jack dressed as santa and zero in it in color and aged looking scroll type paper? just you know jack and zero on the left and the page an aged scroll if you can. i would e very appreciative


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow what amazing work. You are very talented.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

psychonmemphis said:


> wow you are way to nice! can you make me a nightmare before christmas one with jack dressed as santa and zero in it in color and aged looking scroll type paper? just you know jack and zero on the left and the page an aged scroll if you can. i would e very appreciative


I'll see what I can come up with and get back with you.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say that you've done a great job with these. It's very generous of you to offer to make them for others. I love your Ouija board and the Michael Jackson Thriller one is cute.

Very cool!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work. I am so happy with what you made for me. I had a friend tell me his costume plans last night. I said "You know there's a theme this year...." So I got to show off ym invite already, in July


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Great work. I am so happy with what you made for me. I had a friend tell me his costume plans last night. I said "You know there's a theme this year...." So I got to show off ym invite already, in July


Glad you like it and I was able to help out. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you..


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing! I know that a number of members are doing a Heroes and Villains theme. We were contemplating the same. Would you be able to do a Heroes and Villains theme template?

Thank you so much for your generosity in assisting forum members!

Eric


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> Wow, those are amazing! I know that a number of members are doing a Heroes and Villains theme. We were contemplating the same. Would you be able to do a Heroes and Villains theme template?
> 
> Thank you so much for your generosity in assisting forum members!
> 
> Eric


Yeah I can do that for you, I sent you a PM to get some info.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

The comic book one in the templates is the one he designed for my heroes & villians theme. It looks amazing with text. When I have a bit of a break at work I'll black out my address & post it for you to see. I odered it printed up as postcards from Vista print. On the back of the postcard & have the same design in greyscale as the background & included a line on the bottom about costume ideas. 100 postcards for only $11 (including shipping)!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone else needs any help with invites just PM me and let me know what you are looking for along with all the information that you want on the invites and I'll see what I can come up with for you.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

pd, I'm still having trouble trying to come up with what I want on my invites, I don't want it to be too plain with just time, date, etc. Some short quote or something?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> pd, I'm still having trouble trying to come up with what I want on my invites, I don't want it to be too plain with just time, date, etc. Some short quote or something?


PM me the basic info that you want on there and I'll see if I can come up with something too.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

PD. Thanks again for the awsome invite. If you can black out my information and post it I would love to share it with everyone. Thanks


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> PD. Thanks again for the awsome invite. If you can black out my information and post it I would love to share it with everyone. Thanks


Here are both the invite and the full sheet poster. Thanks for letting me post them..

The Invite:









And The Poster:


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow love that carnival of fears invite.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Not halloween related, but can you do a wine label for me?
We want to give wine with a personal label on it to the volunteers who helped us with the fight to keep our neighborhood in tact.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Not halloween related, but can you do a wine label for me?
> We want to give wine with a personal label on it to the volunteers who helped us with the fight to keep our neighborhood in tact.



PM me the detales of it and I will see what I can come up with for you.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the ticket style carnival one! Very cool, but preferred is spelled wrong. I don't mean to knitpick but it would drive me crazy to know that I sent out invites with a typo and I thought you might feel the same.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Love the ticket style carnival one! Very cool, but preferred is spelled wrong. I don't mean to knitpick but it would drive me crazy to know that I sent out invites with a typo and I thought you might feel the same.


Thanks for pointing that out, I'll have to resend them. I normally just do a copy and past of the text that people send me and just didn't think to do spell check.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I'll have to resend them. I normally just do a copy and past of the text that people send me and just didn't think to do spell check.


No problem.  You're doing a great job and it's so nice of you to offer it for free!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is something new I just added to the invites album in my profile for anyone doing an 80's theme. Check it out and let me know what you think..


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, don't laugh...but I've been on this forum for over 3 years and don't know how to send a PM. Can anyone help me out? I'd love to send you some information to see if you can do a twist on your pirate themed invitation. Thanks SO much for this offer!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> OK, don't laugh...but I've been on this forum for over 3 years and don't know how to send a PM. Can anyone help me out? I'd love to send you some information to see if you can do a twist on your pirate themed invitation. Thanks SO much for this offer!


I sent you a PM...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> OK, don't laugh...but I've been on this forum for over 3 years and don't know how to send a PM. Can anyone help me out? I'd love to send you some information to see if you can do a twist on your pirate themed invitation. Thanks SO much for this offer!


Click on the person's name. It will bring up a drop down menu & sending a PM is one of the choices.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks RCIAG I see it now! And thanks for the PM pdcollins! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 28, 2010)

Great templates! It's got me thinking about a theme party instead of a boring old costume party.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

pdcollins - I neeeeeed your help!!

I am in charge of decorating the football teams locker room, before a game this year. I picked one right before Halloween, and we are playing the Goblins. 

Could you possibly, please, create me a picture of a Bulldog with a Goblin in it's mouth?? If it's not possible, I understand. Just trying to come up with something....I am thinking of going with Gobble up the Goblins....I'm at a creative brickwall right now. :/


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> pdcollins - I neeeeeed your help!!
> 
> I am in charge of decorating the football teams locker room, before a game this year. I picked one right before Halloween, and we are playing the Goblins.
> 
> Could you possibly, please, create me a picture of a Bulldog with a Goblin in it's mouth?? If it's not possible, I understand. Just trying to come up with something....I am thinking of going with Gobble up the Goblins....I'm at a creative brickwall right now. :/


It may take me a couple of days but I will see what I can come up with for you...


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

You are the ghoulist pd!!!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

pdcollins, I just wanted to thank you again for the GREAT job you did on my pirate themed inviations! I really appreciate it! If you wouldn't mind blurring out my address and contact info, please feel free to share my invite with the forum. You do great work! Thanks!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> pdcollins, I just wanted to thank you again for the GREAT job you did on my pirate themed inviations! I really appreciate it! If you wouldn't mind blurring out my address and contact info, please feel free to share my invite with the forum. You do great work! Thanks!


Thanks for alowing me to post your invite.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

F**k me,that is so cool!!

Almost want to throw in a party....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw the wonderful invites you have done for people and I was wondering if you could help me. Im throwing a haunted carnival party. Ive been trying to make a decent invite for a while and just cant get it right. Let me know if your up for it. (i know its getting late in the season) thanks so much


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's mine invite pdcollins made for me


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn those are awesome. I would love if you could make me one. I too am having a haunted/creepy carnival theme. Looks like the thing this year. let me get back to you with the exact date. thanks in advance!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> Damn those are awesome. I would love if you could make me one. I too am having a haunted/creepy carnival theme. Looks like the thing this year. let me get back to you with the exact date. thanks in advance!!


Just send me a PM with all the details and your e-mail address when your ready.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like to add my thanks to Paul for the wonderful job he did on our invitations. He worked with my changes and came up with exactly what we wanted. If the rest of the party comes out as well as the invitations, it's going to be a great success!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also want to applaud pdcollins for his great work. He is so talented and my invitations for both parties are wonderful. I even had to make several changes and he was wonderful enough to do them for me. I am so excited to have invitations that look this great. Thanks again!!!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

PD--those are some amazing invites!!!
I was wondering if I could get your help on a "Seven Deadly Sins Lounge" invite, inspired by this t-shirt graphic. 

There's also a pretty great devil at this clip-art link I'd be happy to pay for...
http://www.andynortnik.com/halloween-clipart.htm

I just sent you an e-mail as well, since I'm not sure the best way to reach you. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow. Freaking AWESOME work you do. Can you do anything with Scobby Doo?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

HellsKitchenette, I just replied to the e-mail you sent.

rockplayson, PM me with what you had in mind along with the info that you want on your invites and I'll see what I can come up with for you. Also make sure that you give me your e-mail address in the PM so I can send you the hi-res image once I am finished with it.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is the most recent one that I did for MsMeeple.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Great big thanks, for your talent and your time!


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

PD: I have been following your work on the forum and all I can say is OUTSTANDING! It is very generous of you to offer your time and talents to everyone. I was wondering if you have any comic book style zombie artwork that would be appropriate for a scavenger hunt?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to post my invite pdcollins made me...its great! Very traditional and spooooky! Im not sure how to do it??


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I would love to post my invite pdcollins made me...its great! Very traditional and spooooky! Im not sure how to do it??


Let me get home to my computer and I will block out your personal info and post it for you. It will be a little later tonight though.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome! I wanted to post it for you to show off your great work...sorry you have to do it for me 
Very, very excited about the invites!


----------

